# Nitro & 7-Dust



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

What tube size do I need for tip-top on these two blanks? Forgot to ask when I order the blanks. Thanks.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Tube sizes*

10 for the 7 Dust and 11 for the Nitro.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

damn.. 10 and 11 arent those size very thick?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

That's 10/64", about 0.156" or just under 4 mm. 11/64"=0.172"=4.4 mm


----------

